# Bonsai



## The Snark (Mar 16, 2021)

?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matts inverts (Mar 16, 2021)

I want to make a hibiscus bonsai this spring


----------



## Scp682 (Mar 17, 2021)

I know somebody who's been doing bonsai for 30+ years and he said the most important thing you have to know is you'll kill a hundred before you know anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 17, 2021)

The Snark said:


> ?


Interestingly, I just happened to watch both of these videos the other night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Mar 17, 2021)

Ungoliant said:


> Interestingly, I just happened to watch both of these videos the other night.


A question that arises from time to time in Zen circles; is there such a thing as coincidence?

This art forces a paradox on my thinking. I'm very much of the school of the unspiled natural world, In Situ. Yet the disciplines and patience involved in the bonsai works borders on science, art and religion all at once, that can be utterly enthralling.


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 17, 2021)

The Snark said:


> A question that arises from time to time in Zen circles; is there such a thing as coincidence?


According to the YouTube algorithm, probably not.

It's interesting that "Restoring a Neglected Chinese Juniper Bonsai" showed up in my recommended feed, as I don't have any particular knowledge of bonsai or interest in the subject (though creating miniature tree sculptures is a beautiful art).


----------



## The Snark (Mar 17, 2021)

Ungoliant said:


> It's interesting that "Restoring a Neglected Chinese Juniper Bonsai" they showed up in my recommended feed,


That is curious. Related fields? Algorithm hiccups? 



Ungoliant said:


> According to the YouTube algorithm, probably not.


Snerk. Science peeks over the hill only to discover the middle path was there all along. I think it's safe to say that is more than a little presumptuos, even if it could be viewed as possible.


----------



## RoachCoach (Mar 17, 2021)

If you like that you should 100% look at some of Herons Bonsai on YouTube. Ya, he can be a grumpy old Japanese dude. But he knows his stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 18, 2021)

RoachCoach said:


> If you like that you should 100% look at some of Herons Bonsai on YouTube. Ya, he can be a grumpy old Japanese dude. But he knows his stuff.


I'm checking out all sorts of bonsai creations and the people behind them. So far all I've been able to piece together is for the sake of all botanical life on the planet this is a hobby I should never take up. For someone of my skills and manual dexterity, it is best viewed through a 15 X telescope. Or computer monitor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scp682 (Mar 18, 2021)

The Snark said:


> I'm checking out all sorts of bonsai creations and the people behind them. So far all I've been able to piece together is for the sake of all botanical life on the planet this is a hobby I should never take up. For someone of my skills and manual dexterity, it is best viewed through a 15 X telescope. Or computer monitor.


Unfortunately, you're right it takes way too much patience it takes real talent it is a very meticulous art from.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Snark (Mar 18, 2021)

Scp682 said:


> Unfortunately, you're right it takes way too much patience it takes real talent it is a very meticulous art from.


It reminds me of Sis restoring engraving on antique firearms. She once spent several days peering through a magnifying lens replicating a .45 hog leg. I would have been clawing my way up a wall in an hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Mar 21, 2021)

The Snark said:


> It reminds me of Sis restoring engraving on antique firearms. She once spent several days peering through a magnifying lens replicating a .45 hog leg. I would have been clawing my way up a wall in an hour.


I feel you, @The Snark . The only bonsai I feel qualified to keep is this one:


yes, it’s made of Legos.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChaosSphere (Apr 4, 2021)

Blueandbluer said:


> I feel you, @The Snark . The only bonsai I feel qualified to keep is this one:
> View attachment 379317
> 
> yes, it’s made of Legos.


WAIT HOLD UP IT THAT PINK FROGS USED AS LEAFS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (Apr 4, 2021)

I was a bonsai apprentice for around 5yrs from a well known master here in the US, this is not something you thread into lightly, and can just spontaneously do. When I was an apprentice all I was allowed to do for the first 6mo was watch and only repot trees I started in dormancy period, and I got there in the morning, made a pot of coffee, had trees left out for me to repot and went into the semi-green house and sat and repotted trees all day. There is just sooooooo much intricacy and skills involved when dealing with trees 60-300yrs old. It is up until the end, some of the fondest times in my life, will always be. I was never paid $1 for all those yrs either other than materials and trees.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thinking 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 4, 2021)

ChaosSphere said:


> WAIT HOLD UP IT THAT PINK FROGS USED AS LEAFS


Yep, or, rather frogs used as flower buds.  they give you a choice of green foliage or the pink bloom both in the box, I did the bloom first because spring!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scp682 (Apr 5, 2021)

ChaosSphere said:


> WAIT HOLD UP IT THAT PINK FROGS USED AS LEAFS


Ikr


----------

